# Skype installiert Drittanbieter-Software gegen den Willen des Nutzers



## Newsfeed (30 Mai 2011)

Am Wochenende hat die Auto-Update-Funktion von Skype gegen den Willen der Anwender das Programm eines Drittanbieters installiert. Selbst wenn der Nutzer der Installation nicht zustimmte, landete das Programm auf dem Rechner.

Weiterlesen...


----------

